# Knittax or Knit King parts



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm still looking for parts for a Knit king AM3 machine. This is not a brother machine but the older Knit King machines made in Germany. When I got the machine there were no parts with it. I have managed to find a yarn holder but I really need the pattern wheels and tools. If anyone has a machine that dosen't work anymore who would sell parts I would certainly love to hear from you. Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Schnauzermom said:


> I'm still looking for parts for a Knit king AM3 machine. This is not a brother machine but the older Knit King machines made in Germany. When I got the machine there were no parts with it. I have managed to find a yarn holder but I really need the pattern wheels and tools. If anyone has a machine that dosen't work anymore who would sell parts I would certainly love to hear from you. Merry Christmas Everyone.


Have you joined the Knittax group at yahoo? I had an AM3 that I was able to get some parts from someone at that group. Otherwise you will need to watch for a parts machine on Ebay or even Craigs List.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Newtons.com or needletek.com may have the parts.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I did join that group and was able to get some parts but still need quite a few more. I'm keeping an eye on ebay, etc., even looked on the German site and found lots of stuff but didn't want to pay the postage from there if I can find closer places. I really appreciate the helpful suggestions from this site. You folks are a treasure trove of knowledge. I really enjoy reading your posts even when it is about something not revelant to me at that time and the chit-chat is great too.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, I will check these places out. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mb92382 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi: I may have what you're looking for in parts for the AM-3, but I'm still undecided about keeping them or letting them go. 

I'm new to the forum, and joined last month after a friend gave me a couple of vintage knitting machines that were passed on to her from her sewing group. The mother of one of the sewing group members bought an AM-3 with a P-3 ribber in late 1973 from Knitking in LA, and later - a weaving attachment for it. (The other machine was a Brother Profile 550 purchased in 1971, which was complete, and in very good condition). Because I already have 2 Brother standard gauge knitting machines - an 860 punchcard, and a 940 electronic - I put the Profile up for sale on Ebay on Saturday and it sold right away -within 2 hours!

The AM-3 is not complete and it doesn't appear to be kept up as well as the Brother Profile was. As near as I can tell (there is no manual) the only critical item missing is the main bed carriage with the yarn holder. The ribber carriage with the connecting bar looks complete. I was thinking of keeping the machine for myself if I could get a carriage for it, and if the needles etc just need a good cleaning and are not rusted under the surface grime. Without the manual, I've been reluctant to take it apart for fear of not getting it back together. I'm unfamiliar with 5 mm Passap machines which I believe the AM-3 was originally until Knitking re-labeled it as their own.

The Tools and Accessories:

The tools and accessories were mostly kept in like new condition. Only the tool with the single eyelet on one end and pick on the other is broken off near one end and needs to be glued back together. There are 3 spare ribber needles and 2 spare main bed needles which appear to be unused. There is 1 pair of double eyelet transfer tools, and a latch tool with a single eyelet transfer tool at the other end. There is a white 1x1 needle pusher (comb). There is a small white rectangular plastic tool 1x2" with channels on the back side for repositioning needles? (Needle Shifter?) There are 2 white plastic tools about 2" long that look like spatulas or shovels. There is a narrow black flat metal piece 2 1/2" long with 2 prongs at one end. There is a U-shaped wire tool 2 1/2" long with sharp hooks at the upper end. (The upper end is about 1" wide). There are 7 black cams and 4 silver ones - each one unique. There are 3 spare black plastic triangular things that look sort of like a pie wedge with springs spanning the widest part. (I think they're called sinkers?) They fit on the edge of the main bed where other brands of knitting machines have gate pegs?

Also with the machine is a Knitking home study course tailored to the AM-3, with lessons on casting on, short rowing, increasing & decreasing, various bind offs using the pattern cams, & using the ribber. There is another piece that is either part of a yarn winder or part of the missing yarn holder. It's white plastic in the middle and looks like a baby pacifier with 2 moveable sturdy metal loops extending out of it like one sees on a yarn winder to feed the yarn. (They spin around the Pacifier). And at last - there is a 41" long cast on comb or reversing bar? light green with a Knittax label that looks unused and almost new.

I haven't had time to work on the machine - to try to get a carriage and manual for it, or to clean it. If I can't get a carriage for it, or if I find out that there are other missing or damaged parts that can't be replaced, then I would probably let it go for parts within the next month.


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

If you decide to sell parts I would be intersted in some or all of them. I am especially interested in the pattern wheels and the tools. I have not had this machine very long and have not had the time to get to know it as much as I want to. I didn't have a manual until I joined the Knittax group on Yahoo. I hope the parts will fit my machine. You mentioned that you thought the company used to be Passap. I have never read that but my machine was made in Germany. I hope I'll be hearing from you soon. Thanks


----------



## barbm1213 (Mar 16, 2013)

i too have a Knit king Am3 and am looking for NEEDLES WEAVING ATTACHMENT 3COLOR CHANGER AND PATTERN CARDS (48in the set) and any thing else for this machine. thanks ..


----------

